
The United States Doesn’t Have a Gun Problem - huihuiilly
https://bostonreview.net/reading-lists/rosie-gillies-boston-review-united-states-doesn%E2%80%99t-have-gun-problem
======
mtmail
The reading list is dated March 27, 2019 so likely not a response to a
specific event.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mass_shootings_in_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_mass_shootings_in_the_United_States_in_2019)
lists too many so see which one made major news around that time.

------
BluffFace
A balanced reading list which sheds light on both sides of the argument when
put together. Would recommend.

